# black water extract



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

So i posted a thread about my tads dieing a few weeks ago and I think I have found the reason why. Im not 100% sure of this as I dont have tads that have made it past the 2week mark YET. Anyway, My azureus have continued laying eggs and producing tads I tried adding Black water extract to their water and the tads acted like they was dieing because of it so I sucked as much out of the cup with a turkey baster and replaced with bottled spring water and ever since the tads have been doing great without problems since I quit using the extract. 

has anyone else had this happen?
Does Black water extract have a shelf life? Maybe it was bad?!?


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Ive never had any issues with blackwater extract...but I have stopped using it due to cost..there are many alternatives that work just as well...I would still tend to go back and re-check what your original water source was!!!and check temps....that had been the source it my tad problems...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

davidadelp said:


> So i posted a thread about my tads dieing a few weeks ago and I think I have found the reason why. Im not 100% sure of this as I dont have tads that have made it past the 2week mark YET. Anyway, My azureus have continued laying eggs and producing tads I tried adding Black water extract to their water and the tads acted like they was dieing because of it so I sucked as much out of the cup with a turkey baster and replaced with bottled spring water and ever since the tads have been doing great without problems since I quit using the extract.
> 
> has anyone else had this happen?
> Does Black water extract have a shelf life? Maybe it was bad?!?


What is the pH of the water you used to use for tadpole water? 

Do you have a water softener on the house? 

Ed


----------



## ezjase (May 5, 2009)

I have had the same problem myself, but I never used black water extract because I thought that the cost was to much to always have to use the stuff....I found a few friends established users a cheaper way that may even be better is to use some almond leaves. I took a hand full and boiled them like a tea, I let it sit and cool placed it in my gallon container for storage and it works just fine and I have no issues anymore. This is just as good maybe better than the extract.


----------



## ezjase (May 5, 2009)

Heres a good link some one shared.....
BBC News - Exotic frogs reared in redbush tea in Gloucestershire


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ive never added blackwater extract straight to a tads cup (if thats what happened) but i mix half way up to the line inside the cap with a 2.5 gal of spring water and haven't had issues (50+ azureus tads). maybe ur adding too much? i have noticed a lower survival rate if i use this water in the egg dish...i dont understand why though


----------



## evolvstlldartfrogs (Oct 5, 2007)

I actually don't add anything for the first week to the tads. I seem to have terrible luck if I add anything to the water food or otherwise. I wait about a week then add just a little black water extract. I dont seem to need all that much. Like just enough to change the color slightly. Maybe Im not adding enough who knows but it seems to be working fine.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Same for me..I used distilled in the dish and then a small amount for a week or two as a tad. Once extract is mixed, it doesnt change the color too much, and i have great results


----------

